# May CONTAIN high levels of cuteness!



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...authkey=Gv1sRgCO-i16Siy-X_jAE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...?authkey=Gv1sRgCNaxkuz1-Zj7AQ&feat=directlink

So these are my rattie boys! Normal and I think we may go with the name Stuart...
still waiting to see how much more personality he has! Hard to judge after a week of having them.

Norman was named because I thought he fit it quite well and after all my youngest came up with it. How cute is that? LOL. Norman is the mostly white one. 

Not a clue what kind of rats they are. But here they are anyways.


----------



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

No one thought they were cute


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are adorable. Which one is which?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

They are too cute for words! they both look liked hooded rats to me but it is a little hard to tell without a full top body shot. Really hadsome boys you have there.


----------



## cathouse (Feb 7, 2011)

So jealous of your ratties! I want to sit on a big plate of noodles and go to town tooooo


----------

